# Bb30a ???



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Reading about the 2014 Synapse and the BB30A bottom bracket- crank set, apparently 73mm rather than 68mm wide shell. Does this mean that my Sram Red BB30 cranks are incompatible with the new synapse frame?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wayne said:


> Reading about the 2014 Synapse and the BB30A bottom bracket- crank set, apparently 73mm rather than 68mm wide shell. Does this mean that my Sram Red BB30 cranks are incompatible with the new synapse frame?



They are still compatible according to every article I've read and everything that Cannondale is saying.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd have to think so.

This proliferation of BB types is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wayne said:


> Reading about the 2014 Synapse and the BB30A bottom bracket- crank set, apparently 73mm rather than 68mm wide shell. Does this mean that my Sram Red BB30 cranks are incompatible with the new synapse frame?


From Peloton's review"

"The bottom bracket is a new 73mm BB-standard. Don’t worry all the same cranks work, they just took away 5mm of spacers for an asymmetric non-drive side, yet retained 10mm of ankle/crank clearance on both sides, something they feel is non-negotiable."

Peloton


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Depends which SRAM Red cranks you have. If you have the threaded adjustable version, then they should be.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Admittedly I'm no BB30 expert, but did the normal setup have 5mm of spacers to lose? seems a lot.


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

wayne said:


> Reading about the 2014 Synapse and the BB30A bottom bracket- crank set, apparently 73mm rather than 68mm wide shell. Does this mean that my Sram Red BB30 cranks are incompatible with the new synapse frame?


Have you already installed Sram Red crank on new Synapse ? Is it possible ? Which washers/spacers etc. you need

Regards.


----------



## kogel bearings (Nov 18, 2014)

Please allow me to step into this thread. For full disclosure: I am the founder and owner of Kogel Bearings.


We developed a bottom bracket specifically to fit a Shimano or GXP crank on the BB30A without any use of adapters.
it is available through our webstore at Kogel Bearings - High Quality Bicycle Bearings


If you have any questions, I will be available through email at [email protected]


Best regards, 
Ard Kessels


----------

